# Julia Louis-Dreyfus – The New Adventures Of Old Christine (18x HQ Promo)



## carlom (25 Juli 2013)

Season 1:


















Season 2:























Season 5:


 

 

… da helfe ich doch gern beim Bügeln 

Bin ein großer Fan von ihr seit Seinfeld-Zeiten :thumbup:


----------



## getcarter (14 Aug. 2013)

tolle bilder


----------



## veepthroat (15 Juli 2017)

:thx:Thanks!!


----------



## Widdleman (14 Aug. 2017)

What a beautiful woman.


----------



## Tittelelli (28 Aug. 2017)

carlom schrieb:


> Season 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und immer schön den Sabber abwischen:WOW::WOW:


----------



## supersarah089 (25 Okt. 2017)

Thank you. I love that show.


----------

